# Kern County Ambulance Companies (ALS)



## toyskater86 (May 18, 2013)

hey there, 

I just recently renewed my paramedic license. I have not worked as a medic anywhere since in finished school due to my current job pays more than what i would make working as a full time medic. Now that i am settled down a little better, i would like to get a part time-per diem gig in kern County or even higher up north like Kings/Fresno as a medic. Does anyone know an ambulance company that hires part time medics? Any info would help. I have had a difficult time getting a hold of HR people and most of the small companies in kern have no websites.


thanks!!


----------



## Aprz (May 18, 2013)

Hall Ambulance has been mentioned a couple of times on this forum. It looks like they are accepting applications for paramedics on their website.

Kern County EMS has a list of providers by exclusive operating area with their address and phone numbers.

Hall Ambulance Service
Kern Ambulance Service
Delano Ambulance Service
CARE Ambulance Service
Liberty Ambulance Service

You're right though, couldn't find any websites for those other ambulance companies, haha. Looking at older posts on this forum, it doesn't seem like the other ones are that good either (eg bounce checking from Delano Ambulance).

In King/Fresno County, I've heard good things about American Ambulance.

I'm too lazy to research anymore. :[


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 18, 2013)

I work as a medic in Kern County and the CCEMSA system in Tulare County. There are part time jobs. Please note that Care Ambulance in Kern County does not exist and was bought by Liberty.

*KERN COUNTY* Options:

Hall: They pretty much don't hire part time.

Delano: They will hire part time. The pay is low for the area hourly. They cover a rural farming area along with the cities of Delano and McFarland. You will get some intense calls there with a lot of trauma. They operate 3 units daily with a moderate call volume. 

Kern Ambulance: Very small company that runs 2 units daily. They cover a small city as well as the surrounding farming areas. They also cover a very long stretch of highway 46 appropriately nicknamed "Blood Alley." In addition to the city they cover (Wasco) they provide standby services to two racetracks. Most of the part time medics work these shifts so you will not get a lot of patient contact. Everyone I know from here is super relaxed and likes their job.

Liberty Ambulance: Second largest company in Kern County behind hall. They have a minimum of 7-8 units on at any given time with more during peak weekends. They have lifted 4X4 type 1 units, LP 15, etc so they have good equipment. They cover a huge area including the towns and recreational areas of Kern River Valley, Sequoia National Forest, Ridgecrest/China Lake and about 2000 square miles of nothing in between them. They have long transport times. (45 min or more)  They occasionally hire part timers and are a fun place to work if you can get on.

*TULARE COUNTY* options: (Please note there are no EOA in Tulare County. There is countywide borderless dispatching so you can and will run calls anywhere in the county at any time regardless if it's your company's primary area or not.)

Imperial Ambulance: Every medic they hire they start at part time. So I would apply there if you want part time work. They run mainly 24s but have some 12s as well. Moderate to high call volume. They cover Porterville, Springville, Terra Bella and the surrounding rural areas as well as part of the national forest. They are a good place to get experience at.

Lifestar Ambulance: They are a busy company and do hire part timers. They cover the cities of Tulare, Pixley and the surrounding agricultural areas. This company has a reputation for their high call volume. 

American Ambulance of Visalia: Not to be confused with American of Fresno which is a different company. AAV, covers Visalia and the surrounding areas. They also have a high call volume and hire part timers. Most people I have talked to from here are very happy so there is not a lot of turnover. From what I hear, they hire all medics part time initially as well.

Exeter Ambulance: Very small company (1 unit staffed at night) and I do not know much about them. They seem to have good equipment. They end up doing a lot of roadside posting

Overall, this is a great area to get experience in. Most things are done on standing orders.  You can and will use your skills and give meds.


----------



## 1979nd (May 18, 2013)

My 2 cents,
I did my Paramedic internship with American Ambulance in Fresno. They are a legit company and are primary EMS 911. All fire is BLS and most of them are hell'a cool to work on scene. The scope is pretty limited but you will definitely get your experience down there. I ran more medical calls than trauma but you'll get both if you work there long enough.
Just note the pay is really low for medics, but so is the cost of living but still low compared to other als providers.
Also AA has a contract with the county that they have to have x amount of emt paramedics in the county working all the time. They like to promote with in and don't like to hire EMTs going through other medic programs. They also have a surplus of medics and at least when I did my internship a little less than 2 years ago, they weren't interested in hiring any outsiders. 

But it could have been just me as well. 
Anyway just my 2 cents here.


----------

